# Will 1000 be enough



## cc7 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been offered a job and the company is paying for housing accommodations including utilities and for school for my kids. I was wondering if 1000.00usd /3660 drh would be enough for a family of four just for groceries in Dubai.
I have seen the excel about the "cost of living in Dubai”, but it is a little "old" and just trying to get a fresh info. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi CC7:

Perhaps you could post the details of the full package:

i.e. 

xxx Housing allowance
xxx School Allowance
xxx Basic Salary
xxx Car allowance

Then I think the experienced members here can give you a more useful answer.

If the $1000 was just for food then that's fine, but if it's for stuff other than housing, utils, and schooling it seems low. Providing more details can help everyone provide a more useful answer.

Regards,
amaslam



cc7 said:


> I have been offered a job and the company is paying for housing accommodations including utilities and for school for my kids. I was wondering if 1000.00usd /3660 drh would be enough for a family of four just for groceries in Dubai.
> I have seen the excel about the "cost of living in Dubai”, but it is a little "old" and just trying to get a fresh info.
> Thanks for the info.


----------



## cc7 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replay amaslam,

Here is the package,

Salary 24,000 Dhs per month

Company will provide fully furnished accommodation (including water, electricity and gas) or a housing allowance of Dhs 14,500 per month.

Primary School: 
Dhs 34,000 per child per academic year.
Secondary School: 
Dhs 50,000 per child per academic year

No allowance for car

I will be making more than 3660 Dhs but I am planning to keep my house in the US, atleast for the first year. That will cost me half my salary (mortgage etc), so I am just wondering if I can go by 3660.00 just for food. I don’t want to starve my family after coming half way across the world.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cc7 said:


> Thanks for the replay amaslam,
> 
> Here is the package,
> 
> ...


If it's 24k + housing, then it's doable! It all depends on your lifestyle. Some people survive on meagre salaries and still manage to save and support a family back home.

If however, it is 24k inclusive of housing allowance, then I would say you need to ask for more, especially if you have other commitments back home. There are a few links for websites with accommodation prices. Have a look and then you will get an idea of the cost of a 3-4 bed apartment/ villa. There is also a thread called expected salary. If you plug all your figures in the formula, you should have an idea of what you should be asking for in order to live comfortably.

As a general rule, never move here if your quality of life will go down and certainly not for less money than you're currently on! A lot of people get a shocker when they get here because Dubai is not a cheap as a lot of employers will have you believe!


----------



## **KK** (Sep 18, 2008)

You'll be ok with 3660.00 just for food.


----------



## cc7 (Nov 13, 2008)

**KK** said:


> You'll be ok with 3660.00 just for food.


Thank you all for the info


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

four people in our house incl 1 x kiddie and we spend 400AED per week so you should be good on 3660AED

HTH


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> four people in our house incl 1 x kiddie and we spend 400AED per week so you should be good on 3660AED
> 
> HTH



huh? are you sharing with a family crazy?


----------

